# Is 6-month WOF to be scrapped?



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

What are your views? should the 6 monthly WOF be scrapped?

One of the good things by having vehicles inspected every 6 months is that it makes cars roadworthy (provided they have the inspection)



> The six month warrant of fitness check may be a thing of the past under reforms being looked at by the government.
> 
> Transport Minister Gerry Brownlee's thrown up a host of ideas around vehicle licensing reform, with the aim of saving millions in unnecessary costs and times for both households, businesses and the government.
> 
> ...


You can read the story in full here.

Is 6-month WOF to be scrapped? - National - NZ Herald News

There is a poll check the results after voting, you may be surprised.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

with an average age of over 13 years (see also Driving in the 1990s - in 2012) the older vehicles especially need regular checks and for some even one year may be too long to wait.

No shortage of old clangers on the roads, and many are unregistered with no WOF anyway,, round them all up and off to the crusher! 

Found this article - while its focus is Auckland that figure of 14% , it says 11% nationwide - 14% of Aucklanders admit driving unregistered cars, to save money. Can't register a car without a WOF, can't have insurance either . . . 

The current annual for less then five years old makes sense, though as most new cars will have a two year or more warranty those first checks are perhaps unnecessary as owners will be having dealer services/checks in that time.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Expect tougher tests for yearly WoF*
Friday Mar 30, 2012

Stricter tests could be on the horizon for car owners if a Government proposal to extend warrant of fitness testing from every six months to possibly every year proceeds - and that could also lead to job losses, an industry expert warns.

. . . .the average failure rate for vehicles was about 30 per cent

Most cars failed because of problems with tyres, lights, brakes, suspension or windscreens, all hugely important for safe driving.

He accepted other countries already had yearly WoF testing but felt those situations were not directly comparable with New Zealand's.

"Our [average] vehicle age is 13 years and is getting older. We don't all travel in the same direction on nice flat roads."

Tougher standards - and therefore tougher testing - was likely.

more


----------

